# Sewage



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry if my point doesn´t really have much to do with the OP´s question, but the thread title seems to fit: I´m also considering a move to Cyprus and was told that in Peiya there is a sewer system which allows you to flush your toilet paper down the toilet rather than store it in a bin (as seems to be quite common in Cyprus). Is this correct?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

jebadad said:


> Sorry if my point doesn´t really have much to do with the OP´s question, but the thread title seems to fit: I´m also considering a move to Cyprus and was told that in Peiya there is a sewer system which allows you to flush your toilet paper down the toilet rather than store it in a bin (as seems to be quite common in Cyprus). Is this correct?


We don't live in Peiya but still flush our paper down. The secret is to use the 2-3 layer cyprus paper and not half a roll. We have never had any problem


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

jebadad said:


> Sorry if my point doesn´t really have much to do with the OP´s question, but the thread title seems to fit: I´m also considering a move to Cyprus and was told that in Peiya there is a sewer system which allows you to flush your toilet paper down the toilet rather than store it in a bin (as seems to be quite common in Cyprus). Is this correct?


Not lived in Peyia long but I wasn't aware of that level of freedom. Our toilet signage still politely requests us to put our poo paper in the bin (or basket if you were to believe the picture).


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> We don't live in Peiya but still flush our paper down. The secret is to use the 2-3 layer cyprus paper and not half a roll. We have never had any problem


You're a bit of a gangster, aren't you?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually the problem is not the sewers but the drains directly leading from the loo. Older drains are rough concrete which paper sticks to and builds up. Newer drains are smoother and there is no problem. Even with the older drains they can be lined to make them smooth. We have been in our house for 9 years and always put paper in the loo never had any problems. Use less paper and then use wet wipes which can be put in the bins.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MrSpadge said:


> You're a bit of a gangster, aren't you?


No, just normal toilet user. And should it go bad, I have to take the full consequence.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Interestingly I may naturally be a "friend" of sorts to the Cypriot sewage system. Even if I were to jettison my paper down the lav, I only ever use a couple of sheets per wipe and a couple of wipes per visit, before scurrying to the wash basin for a thorough cleansing with soap and water. My wife, however, is another matter. Much like the Americans, she likes to "bunch" up an absolute bucketload of paper to apply to the nether regions (she's even managed to block the toilet back in Blighty on occasion).

Anyway, this has gone a tad off topic and I am already in for a sound beating from wifey after that last revelation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Posts moved to a new thread.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Veronica said:


> Posts moved to a new thread.


I'm glad you didn't make it a "sticky" 





.....I'll get me coat.....


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MrSpadge said:


> Interestingly I may naturally be a "friend" of sorts to the Cypriot sewage system. Even if I were to jettison my paper down the lav, I only ever use a couple of sheets per wipe and a couple of wipes per visit, before scurrying to the wash basin for a thorough cleansing with soap and water. My wife, however, is another matter. Much like the Americans, she likes to "bunch" up an absolute bucketload of paper to apply to the nether regions (she's even managed to block the toilet back in Blighty on occasion).
> 
> Anyway, this has gone a tad off topic and I am already in for a sound beating from wifey after that last revelation.




*TMI*

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> *TMI*
> 
> Pete


Hohoho! Pete, where has your sense of humour gone?

Just to add to this rather sensitive debate, we don't use toilet paper at all! Before you all turn your noses up in disgust....... 

We lived in the Middle East for many years and adopted their habit of using a water spray to cleanse ourselves. So, on moving here we had the developer install one in each of our toilets - its a simple jet head on a flexible pipe tied into the water supply to the cistern (you can buy them in Home Market).

They are cleansing, efficient and convenient to use plus you don't have the nusience of toilet paper to dispose of.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rema said:


> Hohoho! Pete, where has your sense of humour gone?
> 
> Just to add to this rather sensitive debate, we don't use toilet paper at all! Before you all turn your noses up in disgust.......
> 
> ...


What jolly fun for your unsuspecting guests!

Pete


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> What jolly fun for your unsuspecting guests!
> 
> Pete


No, they get to use toilet paper, unless they have lived in the ME that is!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Another alternative is to have a bidet installed - also comes in handy for washing your feet!


----------



## Pparker (Apr 7, 2015)

funniest answers in this forum subject so far,
really scraping the BOTTOM of the barrel for answers though!


----------

